# I really like this stuff.



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

I've looked at the stuff, and put it down like a hot potato when I saw the price tag. Is it really worth it?

You mentioned the difficulties of poly varnish and shellac… I don't understand why you find those so difficult, but have you tried spray lacquer? Have you tried canned (Bullseye) shellac? Danish Oil? A linseed oil/beeswax blend? Is Odie's really that much better?


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

> I ve looked at the stuff, and put it down like a hot potato when I saw the price tag. Is it really worth it?
> 
> You mentioned the difficulties of poly varnish and shellac… I don t understand why you find those so difficult, but have you tried spray lacquer? Have you tried canned (Bullseye) shellac? Danish Oil? A linseed oil/beeswax blend? Is Odie s really that much better?


Yes I've used all of those. Yes it is that much better. Yes, to me, it's worth it. Here's why:

shellac: I am keeping this one in my quiver. It's easy to use and dries quickly. You do need multiple coats and it's not tough enough for a lot of purposes. Nevertheless, it is very practical and the colors available or numerous so long as you plan to make the solution sufficiently far in advance.

Oils are not protective in any meaningful sense. Likewise beeswax. They are sticky and you have to deal with dust nibs.

I have a 9 ounce jar of Odie's oil. With that I have finished a very large sideboard with 10 drawers, half a dozen picture frames, the boxes depicted here, and a few other things. I still have half a jar left. I have wasted zero material pouring setting or leaving some behind in a spray gun to clean out at the end of the session.

Most importantly, I have spent a lot less time finishing. No sanding between coats and worrying about dust nibs, etc. Instead i just move onto the next project .

I will not be buying filters or spray suits and not nearly as many gloves. This stuff actually smells nice.

They are having a Black Friday sale right now. I put a jar in my shopping cart and forgot about it. The next day I got an email with an additional 10% off coupon so I purchased a few: that should hold me over for the next year or so.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I bought some but haven't used it. Several friends use it almost exclusively and have said you use very little and rub it in. It started out as a finish for concrete floors in industrial places. Now it is used on hardwood floors due to its hardness and protective features.
And it really pops the grain and is a silky finish from seeing other peoples projects.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

How does this stand up to moisture? I'm currently an arm r seal user and would like something that doesn't stink up the place forever while finishing.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

> How does this stand up to moisture? I m currently an arm r seal user and would like something that doesn t stink up the place forever while finishing.
> 
> - Thedustydutchman


It's used for flooring and exterior projects. Web site says it "resists" moisture. I'd look there for more.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the review. On their website, it is recommended to clean and refresh the finish if it looks dull with their cleaner concentrate. At around $45/bottle, that is not something I would recommend to a customer. Has anyone with experience with this product found something else to refresh the finish with?


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> Thanks for the review. On their website, it is recommended to clean and refresh the finish if it looks dull with their cleaner concentrate. At around $45/bottle, that is not something I would recommend to a customer. Has anyone with experience with this product found something else to refresh the finish with?
> 
> - iminmyshop


Their cleaner while pricey up front is a concentrate. For refreshing their oil finish its a 1:99 ratio. If I did my math right the 32 oz jar of concentrate could make 24.75 gallons of cleaner at a 1:99 ratio which breaks down to $1.79 a gallon.


----------



## drogsod (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks for the review. I'm going to try it on my next furniture project. Pricey but that's a secondary consideration for me if it works and saves finishing time.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like OSMO? what is the Difference?


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Someone did a video comparing Osmo and Odie's. Odie's did amazingly well in resisting stains compared to Osmo.





Here is a discussion on the Festool user's group. Some people love it others found it to be inconsistent in terms of how it held up.
https://www.festoolownersgroup.com/finishing/odie's-oil/


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I'd just ad my 2cents to say that I love the finish I get from Odies. It just feels so nice to the hand. I use a lot of finishes, and spray a lot of lacquer…it's all got it's place. Especially for art projects, I really like Odies. Expensive yes, but you don't need much for a job.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Another Odie's fan here. I like the results and the ease of use. I have used it on a cabinet and some side side tables and it seems to be holding up well.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

I just started using Odie's this year, and I love it. Simple to use, just apply with a white scotch pad (I'll keep it in a plastic baggie until the next usage), allow about 45 minutes or so to soak in, then buff. Repeat after 48 hours if you think you need to, but I've been happy on my projects with just one coat so far.


----------



## ceshelman (Jan 5, 2022)

Odie's is great stuff. I rarely use anything else since I found it. Easiest finish I have ever used, looks fantastic, AND it makes your shop smell wonderful! But you MUST follow the directions. Don't apply too heavily and be sure to wipe/buff it all off. If you haven't tried it, you should.


----------

